
The Medicare machine: patient details of 'any Australian' for sale on darknet - technion
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2017/jul/04/the-medicare-machine-patient-details-of-any-australian-for-sale-on-darknet
======
femto
Submit your privacy complaint here:

[https://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/contact-
us/submit-...](https://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/contact-us/submit-
complaint-or-provide-feedback-online)

When you don't get a satisfactory response from the Department of Human
Services within 30 days, escalate your complaint here:

[https://www.oaic.gov.au/individuals/how-do-i-make-a-
privacy-...](https://www.oaic.gov.au/individuals/how-do-i-make-a-privacy-
complaint)

~~~
technion
Unfortunately submitting to Human Services complaints requires handing over a
string of PII to sign up for MyGov, which has had a number of security
concerns in the past.

~~~
femto
There is an option on the page for those without a MyGov ID. The direct link
is:

[https://feedback.humanservices.gov.au/mcasite_feedback/feedb...](https://feedback.humanservices.gov.au/mcasite_feedback/feedback/feedbackBasePage.jsf?wec-
appid=feedback&wec-locale=en_US)

